

Entrepreneurial Happiness Is Possible - karanr
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/22/entrepreneurial-happiness-no-seriously-its-possible/

======
atlassic
I saw this as a speech and this was my reaction.

For the first half I was thinking this was an inspiring story about an
entrepreneur who realized he was taking things too seriously and was working
himself to death, finding success in peaceful and carefree execution of an
exciting idea.

Then came the part about how he got funded, and I came to realize this was
more a story about an entrepreneur who won the startup lottery, is happy about
it, and realizes that having money and relaxing with a well-funded team is
better than working your ass off alone and not being able to afford utilities.
Which is of course a foregone conclusion.

Thus for me the final act ruined what would have otherwise been an insightful
tale of perspective.

~~~
SteliE
Hey! Thanks for the feedback.

My level of happiness went up WAY before the funding event happened and is
much more a result of my lifestyle changes and improvements in balance,
clarity & focus then the other way around :)

The examples I gave at the end of "success" included working with amazing
people, getting married and having a little baby boy.

Getting funding for my startup is at the bottom of my personal list and is in
no way an indication of my personal financial situation (still having debt &
working on a very low salary to be able to invest everything in my company and
team). Not to mention anything about a "relaxing" new lifestyle :)

Being an entrepreneur will always be a stressful gig. I've just chosen to
maintain a balance so I can do this for a very long time without killing
myself and making everyone around me miserable :)

------
karanr
An entrepreneur's life is an emotional roller coaster. It is soo important to
maintain perspective.

